# Scariest Carnival Music



## xxnonamexx (Oct 14, 2005)

Does anyone know the scariest carnival music cd? I purchased one last year I wasn't impressed iwth. Thanks


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

What one did you buy ? I seem to have a love for finding twisted circus,haunted/creepy organ & creepy/eerie children voice (haunted nursery)I bought a few that i wasn't impressed with & others that i can't decide which to use ! Here's one that i think you might like,free download & pretty twisted.scrolldown to "Zombo's Midnight Midway"
http://www.sinistersonics.com/
Nox Arcana put out one called "Carnival of lost souls" is pretty much dedicated to hauntingly & tweaked circus music, Hedstroms "Midnight curcus" has a good number of tracks also.


----------

